# Best & Cheapest Blood Pressure Monitors?



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Im looking to get a BP Monitor. I Can't afford much so looking for 1 that will do the job and is cheap but works!

The sleeve will need to be big enough to fit my arm - this is my worry.

Ive seen ones that have a wrist type sleeve - Are these any good?

If someone can point me in the right direction or post a link to a certain reccommended one that is cheap & good and will fit a big persons arm then I would be greatful

Cheers!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I got mine from Boots, it was £30, & is easy to use & accurate.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I bought an Omron one from Lloyds pharmacy, regularly half-price there. Paid £15 and choice of cuff size


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Couple of decent deals here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-Basic-Upper-Pressure-Monitor/dp/B003CYK6FA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342447976&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-Pressure-Dual-User-Facility-Dual-Size/dp/B001DBQIJW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342447976&sr=8-2

both omron, which imo are a very good brand when it comes to this sort of item.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I personally use this, as it's reportedly pretty accurate.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9237764/c_1/1|category_root|Health+and+personal+care|14418350/c_2/2|14418350|Health+monitors+and+aids|14418375/c_3/3|cat_14418375|Blood+pressure+monitors|14418390.htm


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

My arms are about 17 inches cold. Would these fit the arm at the top?


----------

